# RPM's almost bottom out off a warm start and ideas?



## madbikeskilz (Nov 19, 2013)

My 2002 maxima runs ok when driving but has issues from a warm startup. The rpms drop almost down to nothing. Somtimes causing it to stall out. If any one could help figure what would cause this it would be a big help. Heres a video:






Also, i just installed new spark plugs, didnt do new coils since i dont wanna put out that kind of money just yet. Also installed a new mass air flow sensor.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

How was the idle speed before you installed new plugs and MAF? Also is the transmission an A/T or an M/T; because the idle speed spec for each type is different. M/T: 625±50 rpm, A/T: 675±50 rpm (in “P” or “N” position).


----------



## madbikeskilz (Nov 19, 2013)

Idle on start up hasnt changed with anything ive done so far. And it is an Automatic. And this is all while in park.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There's a section in the FSM that's in the Nico Club web site for your car model that describes how to adjust the idle speed:

********.com/FSM/Maxima/2002/EC.pdf

Look on page 71: Idle Speed/Ignition Timing/Idle Mixture Ratio Adjustment


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Have you cleaned the throttle body with and form of spray cleaner? If so that would kill the ETB really fast, see it all the time. Cause the idle to go to crap


----------

